# 1 syllable letter pair words



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2007)

A new idea I had for a way to memorize 3x3 corners, but I may end up
adapting it to edges too.

http://tinyurl.com/2zvfv4

Chris


----------



## joey (Nov 29, 2007)

Examples please  You know you want to


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2007)

Chris,
I'm confused on how this would work for your commutator method, or any method that doesn't require the memorization of straight permutation. The syllable list would have to include 3 cases for each corner, allowing for the orientation to be represented by a different syllable, correct? I guess an example would clear this up, but what I got from that post was that it was meant for memorizing permutations.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 29, 2007)

To tell y'all the truth: I use this for the edges guys! I came up with this in June I think. And it works very very fine. I could not adapt it for the corners though


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 29, 2007)

im not sure what this means, just 'cause i'm a beginner at BLD cubing, and dont even know how-to BLD cube yet(but can orient corners BLD'ed)
But i try and use 1 sylable words also for orienting the corners, say, if its clockwise, i remember fast, as the alg for that starts out fast.
for the counter clockwise i remember slow, and if its done, i remember done.


----------



## Jack (Nov 29, 2007)

Would you memorize stickers for this? e.g. UF = A, FU = B, UR = C, etc.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2007)

When Chris mentioned this at the VA Open, I assumed he meant "memorizing the stickers", yes. I've played a bit with doing this this week. I realized the easy way to label the stickers was to just use the same lettering scheme I use for the X-centers on the 5x5x5 BLD. So that means you need letters A to X for them all (I guess you don't really need them for your buffer piece.) And I'm doing the same with the edges, labeling them the same way I label the +-centers on the 5x5x5. So everything is in exactly the same place as the centers for the 5x5x5.

This works pretty well, I think. I'm trying using M2 for the edges and commutators for the corners. I tried my first real solve this morning, and I'm afraid it was a disaster (very scrambled), and it took me 11 minutes (5 minutes for the memorization). But I'm just getting used to it, so I guess that's to be expected. I think this really might be a nice method once I get used to it. (Keep in mind that I'm still quite terrible at M2 - the edges were at least half the time for me. I still think r2 (on the 4x4x4) is easier than M2.)


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 1, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> To tell y'all the truth: I use this for the edges guys! I came up with this in June I think. And it works very very fine. I could not adapt it for the corners though



Hi Kai,

This is inspiring to hear that someone else uses this approach, especially since you are so fast! This motivates me more to learn it.

Also yes I am doing this as cycles of stickers. An example might be something like: (this is very much rigged, because so far I only have words prepared for roughly 25% of the 378 possible cases right now).

UBL is my buffer, and say my cycle is
UBL->URB->RDB->FLD->FUL->FRU->LBD->FDR

as letters this would be
buffer->B->L->G->E->F->S->H

So I group together as buffer->BL->GE->FS->H and using my prepared words I would get:

bell geek fish "H" (for parity I just say the single letter that remains)

so that solve to me is the sound of the words "bell geek fish 'H' " and I literally say that outloud then put on the blindfold since I solve corners first. In competition I will say the words outloud, but quietly obviously so as not to disturb those solving near me. What I am doing is to take advantage of the approximately 10 second auditory short term memory. Studies have shown it is surprisingly accurate for sounds shorter than 10 seconds. I imagine this comes from millions of years of evolution of having to pinpoint sounds from predators or whatever. So why use my upper brain so to speak and construct images, when I can rely on a more primitive part of my brain that is probably much better at remembering sounds than my upper brain is at remembering images? At least that is my current approach, this is still an experiment, but Kai hearing that you use sounds too is very inspiring for me and makes me more motivated to finish this system.

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Dec 2, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> I imagine this comes from millions of years of evolution of having to pinpoint sounds from predators or whatever.


It's also useful for talking with others because the meaning of a sentence as a whole is not always clear from the beginning of the sentence, so you better remember the last few seconds of speech, especially if it's you who's talking, so that you don't look like a fool at the end of the sentence. This is the explanation I vaguely remember from some psychology book/course. Assuming you have been talking a lot in your life so far, you have practiced this skill a lot already.


----------



## alexc (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait, Chris, I'm not sure I get what this system is. Do you just use your journey method letter pairs, only you make them all one syllable, and then you just say them out loud so you take advantage of auditory memory? I might like to use this for edges, but I solve edges last, so the auditory memory might not really work. I guess I could use this for corners.


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 6, 2007)

You could solve edges first then, depends on your method. Corners can be memorized visually pretty easily.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 6, 2007)

alexc said:


> Wait, Chris, I'm not sure I get what this system is. Do you just use your journey method letter pairs, only you make them all one syllable, and then you just say them out loud so you take advantage of auditory memory? I might like to use this for edges, but I solve edges last, so the auditory memory might not really work. I guess I could use this for corners.



It's the same idea as my journey method letter pairs definitely. I am keeping all my journey method images in the cases that those images are 1 syllable words too. But for a lot of them I am having to come up with something new. This won't really overlap with my images though, since like you said, I will only care about the sounds of the words, I won't try to visualize them. I only have roughly 10 seconds to work with, so I have to keep this short so it will only be for corners, and maybe edges too. For the centers and wings of bigger cubes I will still use journeys and visualizing images at each location.

--edit--
I'm about 40% done with preparing all my letters pair words for corners. So far I'm still really excited about this method I think it will be very fast for corner memorization, which tends to be slower than I would like it to be with images.
--edit--

Chris


----------



## malcolm (Dec 8, 2007)

Visual for me seems fast for corners, but this could be good for edges for me, i need a better method than numbers..


----------



## alexgoldberg (Dec 8, 2007)

I memorize the permutation of corners and edges simultaneously, beginning with UF and UFL. I assigned a consonant for each edge and a vowel sound for each corner so the memorization of corner and edge permutation is intertwined in one phonetic phrase.

It might seem awkward to memorize edges and corners simultaneously, but it is not too difficult to get used to. I've never done them separately.

I currently use the following consonants and vowel sounds (numbers should correspond with pieces as on Macky's website):

Edges:
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
B C F G L M N P R S T V

Corners:
1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
ah ay ee eh ai oh oo uh

Example scramble (with top and front faces oriented as would be solved):
L R' B2 D' L' R' D' U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' R L F L' F R2 B2 L2

EO (visual): 1 2 6 8 9 12 [incorrect edges]
CO (visual): (cw 2) (ccw 1 3 6 8) [cw & ccw denote the direction the
piece needs to turn]
P: BahFohVeeCuhNooPehGahS RayLaiMayB

It may seem difficult to memorize like this, but anybody who speaks a language, and especially those who speak several, are inherently apt and capable of this type of memorization. I repeat the string of sounds in my mind throughout the solve, and nothing else needs memorizing (orientation is easy enough done visually).


----------



## malcolm (Dec 8, 2007)

What about execution? Do you find it difficult to recall? Maybe you could solve a corner and edge at once using a parity alg? I prefer to use systems with optimal recall


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 8, 2007)

I use this for EP already, but for CP I use number pairs so that I don't confuse them. However, I am going to try to switch to M2 so 24 letters will be required rather than 12. Some letters are hard to use because they don't always make a sound that can be used in two syllables or already have a sound in another letter such as C and K and a pair ending in H like VH or X sounding like Z when its at the beginning and Q. The way I'm going to do it is associate the colors with something and then whatever that starts with will be that letter and its flipped will be the letter proceeding. For example I use U for blue red for USA and the V for red bluie


----------



## alexgoldberg (Dec 8, 2007)

Don't solve them simultaneously; only memorize simultaneously.

The advantage is that you use the same phrase for both CP and EP.
Execution is still separate.

Word associations might be better for recall.
This method could probably adapt.


----------



## malcolm (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, i see. Yes, that seems very effective, quite a good idea.


----------



## alexgoldberg (Dec 15, 2007)

You could become good at scrabble and blindfolded cubing simultaneously Chris:

http://www.yak.net/kablooey/scrabble/2letterwords.html
http://www.mattelscrabble.com/en/adults/tips/tip1.html


----------



## watermelon (Dec 15, 2007)

Chris, what are you doing for the letter pairs which start with some of the more uncommon starting letters like i, k, q, v, etc. (I assume you're not using y or z as starters)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2007)

watermelon said:


> Chris, what are you doing for the letter pairs which start with some of the more uncommon starting letters like i, k, q, v, etc. (I assume you're not using y or z as starters)?



You should look at this:
http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memorizing.html
He gives his whole list here. I'm not sure if it's up to date (I don't know if they're the same words he currently uses), but it's certainly a list that works.


----------



## dbeyer (Dec 16, 2007)

Malcom, I looked into that system, where you use a 2-cycle system of algs, it's very interesting but it doesn't quite work out that well. Besides, the STM of Commutators blow 2-cycles out of the water! Even with an optimized subset of algs, and target spots.


----------



## watermelon (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Hughey said:


> watermelon said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, what are you doing for the letter pairs which start with some of the more uncommon starting letters like i, k, q, v, etc. (I assume you're not using y or z as starters)?
> ...



That is indeed his current list (as far as I know), but not all of those words have one syllable.


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2007)

Chris,
Excellent idea. Should be interesting to see how far you can go with this... good luck.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2007)

watermelon said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > watermelon said:
> ...



Oh, whoops - I forgot we were talking about one syllable words. Sorry. Chris, I guess I'm curious too.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll post my full lists on my site when I am done, right now I'm at about 50%-55% completed with all the letter pairs.

Here are my I's and K's. I'm not to the Q's or V's yet. Some letter pairs I don't have because they are letters either on the same corner, or on my buffer corner, so I don't need them and don't care to come up with letter pair words for right now ;-)

IB bib
IC ick
IE ice
IG gig
IH "ih" the short I vowel sound
IJ "idge" "fridge" without the "fr-"
IK ink
IL Lil
IN NIN (nine inch nails)
IO "yo" say it, it sounds like "ee-oo"
IP pip (from backgammon)
IR sir
IS is
IT it
IU "yuh" say it, it sounds like "ee-uh"
IV I've
IW yow "ee-owww"
IX yaks say it and it sounds like "ee-ax"

I thought about just saying "ix" for IX but if I have IC (ick) followed by a word starting with S, then I may confuse that to be IX

KB Krebb (Krebb cycle)
KC kase short way to say the nickname KC
KD kid
KE key
KF Kraft
KG Kong
KI kite
KJ krage ("crazy" + "rage" makes a crazy rage or a KRAGE) stupid I know, but it's funny/memorable to me which is what counts
KL kill
KN knight
KO Klo (german for toilet, or "can" I guess since it's sort of slang)
KP keep
KR crypt
KS kiss
KT Kate
KU koosh
KV klave (the end sound of autoclave and enclave)
KW klaw (Dr. Klaw from inspector gadget)

I'll post the q's and v's when I get there if you want, but again my whole list is going up on my site when I'm done.

Chris


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't wait, cause right now I have to use the sound "ch for C and "th" for H, because of C and K's similarity and H having not much sound for the end of a syllable. Also, right now, my "words" are more like weird sounds that aren't easily remembered. but once you get the list up, i'll have a definite sound for each combination that i can get used to rather than having to make one up (which hurts for recall)


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 21, 2007)

Chris Hardwick,

I am posting on here because I know you will look at this thread. I have been trying to get in contact with you for a long time now, and if you could jump online sometime, or send me an e-mail or something it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

I owe you a lot, and you are never here,

Craig


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2007)

Oooh I do like this idea. I don't blindfold cube yet, but I have thought a bit about it, and definitely do not like the idea of a journey or using rooms for memorization. I wondered if using a word for each piece would work, and this saves me having to figure it out for myself! I will definitely look into this more when I get started on blindfold cubing! Keep it up!


----------



## malcolm (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been messing around with this, but not with prepared images, i think it works better this way, as sometimes i can get as much as 4-5 letters in one word - e.g. ramps was one i had, thats 4. I have a consonant for each edge and insert vowels.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 23, 2007)

I just wanted to post an update on my progress. I'm not allowing myself to solve any cube blindfolded until I finish my entire 1 syllable word list, for extra motivation to finish. I have words prepared for about 80% of all the letter pairs, and just a shade over 70% fully committed to memory with several quizes for myself each day to make sure I can recall them quickly.

I'll try to post again when I'm done, hopefully it won't take long because I'm itching to give this method a try ;-) I'm already really excited based on Kai's times using this method, I can't wait until I can use it as well.

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I finally have words prepared for all letter pairs I need for solving corners blindfolded! I have 90% of them fully committed to memory, and I'm hoping to know the remaining 10% well enough to at least attempt a couple solves tonight before I go to bed.

I'm so happy to finally be done with this! I started trying to come up with this 1 syllable word list and trying to learn them on November 28th, so it took me nearly a full month to finish, but I'm glad I'm finally done!

I'll try to post on my progress once I start attempting solves. Next steps are to solidy my recall of these words in both directions word/sound -> letter pair and letter pair -> word/sound. After that I will expand this method to include the additional letter pair words I would in order to memorize 3x3 edges this way too. I have no plans at all to use this method for wings of big cubes, only the inner most 3x3 pieces.

As promised here is my V word list. Again I have only generated the letter pairs that I need, based on my letter scheme. Some pairs are unnecessary for me and I have no plans to come up with words for them, unless they are needed for my extension of this method to edges.

VB vibe
VC vac (first part of vaccuum, my VC letter pair image)
VD vid (internet speak for video)
VE vend
VF wirf (singular imperative form of the german verb werfen: "to throw")
VG Vogue (the magazine)
VH vah (simply the sound "va")
VI vice
VJ verge
VK Vick (short form of the name Vicki, one of my cousins, or Michael Vick for sports fans)
VN van
VO (the sound "vo")
VR veer
VS vase
VT vault
VU Vu (last name of a person I used to go to high school with)
VW vow
VX vex

Again I will post my entire list on my website within the next couple days, but I want to try some solves on the 3x3 first.

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 28, 2007)

Individual Times:
1)	100.62	U' L2 U2 B D2 B' U' B' L2 U' L' B2 D B R2 B' R D B2 L2 D B' D2 L' D 

This was a successful 3x3x3 BLD solve with 39 seconds of memorization, which is I believe my new record for memorization given a successful solve, or at least very close to my personal best if not. A very good memo time for me is usually 45 seconds, so sub-40 for me is absolutely incredible. I am using images for edges and 1 syllable word sounds for corners. I am about 55% done with my "edges extensions" or my single syllable words/sounds that I see on edges but not on corners because of my lettering scheme.

One thing I like about the word/sounds is that it is very easy to forgot the words from the previous solves. I literally speak the words outloud to myself quietly and let them ring in my ears as I solve so to speak. After the solve I have pretty much already forgotten what the sounds/words were and I can do another solve pretty much right after it.

I don't know if it will be 15 seconds memorization fast, but even this half image half sounds hybrid method is already faster than any other method I've ever used. I can't wait until I know letter pairs for corners and edges! Almost done!

I'm hoping to convince others to give this method a try, as I think it has enormous potential, but I know I will probably have to prove it's effectiveness in competition first before people will consider it. I definitely plan to use this approach for my 3x3x3 BLD solves in my next competition to see what happens, I hope it works under pressure too.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2007)

Chris, I think I'm going to give it a real try. I've decided that, while I can probably get down to about 2 minutes with my current method, that's probably the limit, so I'm going to have to make some radical change to get as fast as everyone else is. I'll probably just practice something like this for a few months, and still use Macky's method for competition solves (including the online ones), but hopefully if I ever start to get comfortable with it, I'll try using it in an online competition or two. It's going to be a radical change for me requiring quite a bit of time, I'm sure, since currently I'm still doing orientation and permutation separately on most of my normal solves, so it will probably take me a while to get any good with it.

My best time with what is essentially your method is about 5 minutes now, but I'm constructing the one-syllable words on the fly, which is obviously counterproductive to trying to be fast with a method like this, and I'm still not that good with the corner commutators on the 3x3x3.


----------



## joey (Dec 28, 2007)

Chris, are you going to post these to your site at some point? I am temtped to look into it. The only thing is, its quite hard to give this method ago, without learn all 440 words, but I can try!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris already said he would post the list to his site in a couple of days:



cmhardw said:


> Again I will post my entire list on my website within the next couple days, but I want to try some solves on the 3x3 first.
> 
> Chris



I would think it would be reasonable to give this a try without being quite as hardcore about it as Chris. My idea (and the first thing I will probably try) would be to read through Chris's list a few times, trying to quickly memorize the whole thing. Of course you'd fail, but you'd probably get over half of them imprinted right away. Then try listing out a complete set to see how you did. Do this a few days in a row, and I'm betting you'd be getting close to 90% of the list. Once you get to 90%, you can really go ahead and use it, and just make up the other 10% on the fly as you go. It probably wouldn't take more than a month more to get where you pretty much had the entire list down, and all you invested was a few days to get most of it going.

I think the bigger deal for me will be the fact that Chris has some of the letter pairs missing, and I don't think I'm likely to be missing the same ones. So I may have to come up with a few more for those. So I'll probably have to make my own list anyway.

For big cubes BLD, I'm up to about 50% of my letter pair list memorized, and the rest I construct on the fly. But at my slow times, that's plenty good enough.  For this, though, you'd really need to be more like 90% to be ready to go.


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll have to see if I really am a verbal person! If you could get it really good, i think potentially remembering 6-8 syllables for edges would be good. And I'm sure that could be done in 5s or so 
So I am looking forward to seeing the list! Meanwhile, I'll be sub30 with visual


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

On a similar idea, have people tried a similar method using numbers? I think words are a good idea, but for myself (and probably a lot of people here), taking on a cube mathematically would probably be easier...


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont understand what you mean? Just saying the numbers out loud? I don't think it would work aswell at all.


----------



## Dene (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not sure lol  . I don't really know how to BLD, although I will start learning soonish. I guess maybe a number for each piece, and then some kind of formula for place and orientation. Like, let's make the white/red/green colour number 1. Say, the position to the left is number 2, and that is where it is. Also, it needs to be rotated around twice. So you could allocate it the number "1.2.2." or something. I'm not sure, just an idea...


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 29, 2007)

Some early thoughts.

I finished learning my "edge extension" letter pair words, so I can use this method on edges too. I've done about 20-25 solves today so far using letter pair words/sounds for both edges and corners. I've also done maybe another 10 solves using a hybrid method with letter pair images placed in a journey for edges and letter pair words/sounds for corners.

When using words/sounds for both edges and corners I feel like it's a mental overload. I often interchange words between the edges and corner sounds, or forget 2 or more words in a row. I've also found that I can't memorize it all as one string of sound spoken within 10 seconds (my initial hypothesis), because I have to pause after each word to recognize what the next word will be. I can put them into 2 groups, an edges group of usually 6-8 words, and a corners group of 4 words usually. If I have more than 10 words I take a noticably longer time to commit them to memory than if I have 10 words or less.

If I use the hybrid images and words/sounds method I can fairly often solve at times I used to consider very fast (sub-1:40) without putting in as much effort as it used to take for me to get sub-1:40. Also I am getting sub-1:30 on occasion, and I used to get solves like that only once or twice a week.

So in short I don't know if it's better to use this method as a hybrid method and still use letter pair images as well, or as the full method. I am still practicing both ways until I find one coming out on top. Regardless, I hope to have all my words on my website by sometime tomorrow, including the ones for edges.

Chris


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree that it would be hard to do this method for both corners and edges in the same solve, that is why I like using number pairs for corners and word sounds for edges, so that they are easily distinguishable. Also, I memorize edges first and I say the wrods to myself and even after I memorize the corners with numbers, the edge words are still ringing in my head, then I finish with a quick visualy memo of CO, put on the blindfold and quickly execute CO. I foundout that my corners are almost always right, so my problems on DNFs are the edges. By the time I do go through all that, one word may have slipped my mind, but I think with a set system of words/sounds I will be able to recognize/remember them better than having to make one up each time. So once you are done Chris, I am sure that once I commit them to memory, my times. along with my DNFs, will decrease, so I can't wait


----------



## joey (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris: This also brings in the thought of interference. Personally if I learnt this method, I would mostly likely prefer to use it for edges since they are slightly harder to memorise because there are 12 of them. If I execute my corners first, this verbal memory might have gone by the time I get to my edges. So this is a problem I/we need to address. 

Ps: Are you placing the edge list on your site aswell? I am getting more excited everytime I read this topic


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memorizing.html

I updated my page to include my letter pair words list as well. I have included all words including my extension to edges. I would be very interested in hearing if anyone finds this method useful.

I still think memorizing this way has enormous potential, but so far after more practice solves I am leaning very strongly towards using this method for 3x3 corners and using letter pair images and journeys for 3x3 edges. The hybrid method seems to take less mental effort in terms of avoiding memorization interference, and I have still achieved some fast sub-1:30 solves using the hybrid method already.

Let me know what you think,
Chris


----------



## watermelon (Dec 31, 2007)

Chris,

I just tried a few solves (3-cycle) using letter pairs for both edge and corner permutation, and visual memory for orientation. I found the words to be very easy to recall, and I had 100% accuracy (much better than my accuracy with pure visual memorization). I will definitely consider learning this method, but my only problem is that all of the pairs I would need are not included . Of course, since you've done the bulk of the work, I'm sure I can work out the remaining pairs for myself.

Thanks again for compiling this list. I hope everyone finds it to be as useful as I do!


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 3, 2008)

quick question: for DH you have dough and for DO you have doe, whats the difference?


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2008)

No verbal difference. Dough is used for making bread, a doe is a female deer... Does that answer the question?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi philkt731, I didn't notice that before actually.  I think I may change one of those pairs to be safe, but I do pronounce DH "dough" with a large volume of exhaled air, whereas for DO "doe" I make the same exact vowel sound without exhaling the large volume of air. I can't remember what you call a vowel sound with a large volume of exhaled air, but I do make a slightly different (although not all that different) sound for those two words. Maybe that's why I never noticed it.

Thanks for pointing that out actually.

--edit--
Ok I've decided to keep those words the same, but I will exaggerate the exhaled air part of DH "dough" (imagine the way Homer Simpson says "DOh!" This way the vowel sound ends up sounding a little bit higher, and I exaggerate the exhaled air, so it is very easy to tell the two words apart.

That may have actually led to a competition DNF for me, I had not even noticed those words were homophones.

Thanks!

--edit--

Chris


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 5, 2008)

no problem. i really like this idea, and i really want to make it work for me and my goal is to hopefully get a sub 2 in competition, so i've ghone through all ur words, changed some for my prefernces (e.g. i made DH= duh), double checked, added new ones for A M and Z, etc. it'll take a while to get them all committed to memory. then the hard part is to scan the cube and see two cubies and in a snap think of thesyllable, rather than each letter, then put them together and then the syllable, but after aTON of practice, hopefully my times will show it has payed off


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 6, 2008)

I've started practicing big cubes blind again, now that I know my word list pretty well. I still occasionally have a delay in trying to remember the word for a certain letter pair, but I'm still quizzing myself each day and these delays are fewer and further between.

What I wanted to say with this post is that I've noticed for the 3x3x3 BLD I tend to be more accurate when I use the hybrid image letter pair method with journeys for edges and 1 syllable word/sounds for corners. I can get times equally as fast as when I use only 1 syllable words, but I DNF more often when I use only words.

However, for 5x5x5 BLD I tend to prefer to use all words for the 3x3x3 pieces. I think this is because by the time I start memorizing the 3x3x3 pieces I've already memorized all the centers and the wings, and my brain has just about had it with memorizing images. It tends to be easier to absorb words/sounds by this point than cramming in even more images. I memorize a lot slower than I would for 3x3x3, because I DNF more often when I use words and I try to go fast, but so far I like the way it feels to do words for the 3x3x3 pieces of the 5x5x5.

I don't have any data on how this has affected my times for the bigger cubes yet, but subjectively it feels easier to memorize a bigger cube. By easier I mean more in the sense that I feel less like I have to battle memorization interference since my pieces are memorized using different methods.

I can't speak for others, but I get a sort of mental overload when I memorize everything using the same method. At least doing it this way I have separate chunks memorized in different ways, so there's (hopefully?) less chance for interference.

Also I already have plans to expand my word list to create 2 lists, a list for 1 syllable nouns only and a separate list for 1 syllable verbs only. I already have ideas to try 1 syllable PA (person/noun - action) for 3x3x3 edges. This way I could create more meaningful phrases for the 3x3x3 edges and have less chance to forget them because of interference from the more random corner words. I'll try to keep updating on how it goes.

Anyone else working on 1 syllable words please post your experiences too. Kai I know you use this method too, do you have any thoughts from your experience so far? I'd like to consider this thread a forum for discussion on how to improve this sound memory. Although I know not everyone agrees, I prefer to share ideas. Multiple people working hard on an idea can create a better method than 1 person working alone, in my opinion. If no one else posts, I'll try to at least keep posting about my own experiences trying this method.

Perhaps we can, together, create a memorization system to rival the BLD juggernaut Matyas ;-)

Chris


----------



## watermelon (Jan 6, 2008)

The separate noun and verb lists sounds like a great idea! If possible, would you consider creating words for all letter combinations, in case other people use different lettering schemes / memo systems?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 7, 2008)

> Perhaps we can, together, create a memorization system to rival the BLD juggernaut Matyas ;-)


Don't underestimate Rowe Hessler (20/20) and Tim (12/12 in sub 45)


----------



## KJiptner (Jan 9, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Kai I know you use this method too, do you have any thoughts from your experience so far?



My memory method is a bit diffrent from yours since I don't use words but simply one syllable sounds. That allowed me to memorize pretty fast after quite some practice. I think using fixed words is MUCH better and allows for a higher accuracy. I feel like creating such a word-list too but I don't think that german is such a good language for one-syllable words. Maybe I'm wrong. Or maybe I should just stick to english. It's quite a big bunch of work to come up with all those words and to memorize them. Respect. I like the KH in your list, what a nice idea.  Thank you!


----------



## tim (Jan 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> > Perhaps we can, together, create a memorization system to rival the BLD juggernaut Matyas ;-)
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate Rowe Hessler (20/20) and Tim (12/12 in sub 45)



Don't forget Dennis Strehlau. He's now the best german multi bld cuber.


----------

